# No Ice And A Triplet



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Got up bright and early this morning, picked up .45 and headed out...

A few cups of coffee later, we arrived at our target river only to find some slow fishing. Actually some skunk smell we needed to be rid of...

We headed to another spot that looked fishy and decided we'd give it a shot. At the banks edge we made a little distance between us. Cast after cast, I wasn't having much luck and I was starting to think I wouldn't be rid of the skunk smell for the day. A few times I looked back over my shoulder to see .45's pole bent over and the surface breaking with some large fins. I waited a bit and figured I'd better go see what .45's secret weapon for the day was.... As I approached from behind I was surprised at what I saw.. . Holy cow! At first I thought it was a stranger.... He was fumbling with something on the bank. As I got closer this is what I saw.










I backed off and circled around to get a better look. Was it he??.... my fishing partner?..... I couldn't recognize this individual and the hair looked strangely familiar....

When I had finally circled in front of this person, he stood up. I was agast at the site!! It was him! He stood up with a treble hooked fish and held it proudly and high for all to see.....

The fish was a beautiful site.... man those tye dyes got it right !!










Wow! I thought.... Something one seldom sees. There was one difference though... 
These few fish......
















..... swam free...  







]


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol!! That was one of the funniest post i have ever read on this site. Nice work guys. -_O-


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I can only imagine fish'n with you two what spoofs...what a hoot that would be...Great story I was waiting to hear the story of .45 seeing a Mermaid and going in after the legendary finned critter. NICE FISH for sure...oh and love the colors on .45s jacket...what else were you two doing..._(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Man that must be a LONG LONG lost triplet. He looks old enough to be my Grandpa! By the way that jacket looks like the work of photoshop to me. Oh god is that what is going to happen to my spike hair-do as I get older? I sure hope not! He needs some serious style work too on that hair-do! 

Was that really .45? His avatar mislead me on what his true identity looks like.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, after dinking around for a few minutes, we got busy and proceeded to _catch_ a few nice fish. Streamers seemed to be the ticket today. Nice calm seas, healthy fish and a good day out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> He looks old enough to be my Grandpa!


It's true...

Anyway.....

The sawsman got lucky to-day and kicked some fins.....here are some of his.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

-BaHa!- 

That's pretty good guys.

But the fish! Nice fish! Excellent work, gents.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish and I love the new look on Tye Dyed Daddy.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will say this and take it for what you will but you all are making a really bad name for this site. Dont think so guess again with all the crap going on why would anyone want to join let alone even post. That got beat into my head long ago with the hole hot spotting thing. Now not all of you but some of you older "gents" if thats what your to be called need to think back when you were 22 and what was you like. Was you all perfect and are you perfect even now. They are kids sorry Twins dont take that wrong but what the hek is this freaking site to bash on someone and to even go out of your way to post up pictures man you guys cant seem to get enough of them its kinda funny in a way these twins that everyone seems to bash on sure cant stop talking about you or even thinking about you. This is the first time ever on this forum that I have seen a tasteless act like this. These twins never made a report to slam, poke fun of or even harass another member in that regard and for that by itself they more of a man that you seem to be. Take note I said seem k I dont know you dont care to really I know if someone done something like this to me it would be personal and would love to actually meet up sometime to see if you want to do this to my face. For some older gents you guys should be ashamed really. Tasteless act and I hope all the people that read this see what kind of site this has turned into I hope they go to BFT this is really crap. I know nothing might not be ment by this but then again being older by quite a bit you would think you could set example not by making fun but by maybe actually offering to take them out and show them the ways. maybe thats what they lack if anything for that matter hek I am lucky to be alive and make it past 25 to tell you the truth it wasnt till I became a father that I started to see things differently. Anyway I am done and I really hope others follow suit you guys are regulars on here and have always had awesome posts with class now this... First time ever and it was done by you guys I never would have guessed it. I never met you guys but sure the hek thought you were more of man than this.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe .45 let you post his picture! :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Wow, I can't believe .45 let you post his picture! :shock:


Photoshopped. 

As far as the post... just having a little fun. Twins- are you offended?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Nice fish and I love the new look on Tye Dyed Daddy.


For the record.... .45 is not my daddy. He does live close to me though. Hey .45 you should come out fishing with us soon! Name a day brother...or should I say triplet.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Hahaha!!  

I haven't laughed that hard at a fishing report in a long time. I hope the twins got a chuckle out of it to  

That brown is a HOG!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

sawsman said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I can't believe .45 let you post his picture! :shock:
> ...


Hmm, have a hard time interpreting what you were exactly implying. As usual my 1st instinct was to think the worst. However I read it several times and could not figure out your intentions. At this point I would say confusion. I noticed several (not going to name names) members in the begininng that responded that it was funny are people who talk smack on other sites about us.

So to end my confusion I have 5 questions for you. You can answer them if you want.......
1)HOW WAS THIS INTENDED?
2)What is the white stuff on his head and hands?
3)Why would you post something like that? 
4)Does .45 actuall spike his hair every day?
5)Was this just an idea spurred from the recent "trebele hook post" on here?

Kinda hard to see it as harmless fun though. -O,-


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

flydaddy834 said:


> I will say this and take it for what you will but you all are making a really bad name for this site. Dont think so guess again with all the crap going on why would anyone want to join let alone even post. That got beat into my head long ago with the hole hot spotting thing. Now not all of you but some of you older "gents" if thats what your to be called need to think back when you were 22 and what was you like. Was you all perfect and are you perfect even now. They are kids sorry Twins dont take that wrong but what the hek is this freaking site to bash on someone and to even go out of your way to post up pictures man you guys cant seem to get enough of them its kinda funny in a way these twins that everyone seems to bash on sure cant stop talking about you or even thinking about you. This is the first time ever on this forum that I have seen a tasteless act like this. These twins never made a report to slam, poke fun of or even harass another member in that regard and for that by itself they more of a man that you seem to be. Take note I said seem k I dont know you dont care to really I know if someone done something like this to me it would be personal and would love to actually meet up sometime to see if you want to do this to my face. For some older gents you guys should be ashamed really. Tasteless act and I hope all the people that read this see what kind of site this has turned into I hope they go to BFT this is really crap. I know nothing might not be ment by this but then again being older by quite a bit you would think you could set example not by making fun but by maybe actually offering to take them out and show them the ways. maybe thats what they lack if anything for that matter hek I am lucky to be alive and make it past 25 to tell you the truth it wasnt till I became a father that I started to see things differently. Anyway I am done and I really hope others follow suit you guys are regulars on here and have always had awesome posts with class now this... First time ever and it was done by you guys I never would have guessed it. I never met you guys but sure the hek thought you were more of man than this.


Couple things 
-First off, don't be so dense to see that they are laughing with the twins. Not AT the twins. I was growing my hair out to do a similar joke... .45 beat me to it...LOL 
-The letter F all alone is not allowed at the UWN, as it was edited out of one of my recent posts
-If you want to be a tough guy, then bully away, but don't think you will earn respect from it.

GREAT POST GUYS I found it very classy and in good order.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> So to end my confusion I have 5 questions for you. You can answer them if you want.......
> I'll answer them:
> 1)HOW WAS THIS INTENDED?
> Harmless Fun
> ...





> GREAT POST GUYS I found it very classy and in good order.


Thanks SKUNK..


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alrighty I believe you. I looked through my previous "offensive and locked" posts and neither you or .45 have outright shown hatred towards us. I even looked through your guys posts to see for what you say to us. So far usually .45 is a good guy. Now I didn't quite go through all of them though.

I have no idea why guys like to make hair comments on the web. Usually it is one of 2 ways on these types of forums. They make fun of it in a mean way or they make fun of it in a good/joking way. I can usually tell if they hate me though. 

I only get postitive comments while fishing or when skiing becuase I think that the people who would make fun of it negatively have to say it in my face and choose not to as I might kick their butt. On the internet they can say it from a safe distance.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm old and that was funny. I know Saws and .45 meant no harm by this great and tasteful humor!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

And nice fish you guys. Heck for that many fatties, I'll spike my hair too.  Looks like I got out the ice gear too soon.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> I was growing my hair out to do a similar joke... .45 beat me to it...LOL


The spikes are 7 inches long so good luck catching up! Just waiting to get a fish at 6 inches to put it up to my hair and say it was smaller than my spikes!
I am the drummer in the middle with spikey hair!
*-band-*


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

One thing you have to admire about the tie die kids…
They inspire a lot of intelligent conversation.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> I will say this and take it for what you will but you all are making a really bad name for this site. Dont think so guess again with all the crap going on why would anyone want to join let alone even post. That got beat into my head long ago with the hole hot spotting thing. Now not all of you but some of you older "gents" if thats what your to be called need to think back when you were 22 and what was you like. Was you all perfect and are you perfect even now. They are kids sorry Twins dont take that wrong but what the hek is this freaking site to bash on someone and to even go out of your way to post up pictures man you guys cant seem to get enough of them its kinda funny in a way these twins that everyone seems to bash on sure cant stop talking about you or even thinking about you. This is the first time ever on this forum that I have seen a tasteless act like this. These twins never made a report to slam, poke fun of or even harass another member in that regard and for that by itself they more of a man that you seem to be. Take note I said seem k I dont know you dont care to really I know if someone done something like this to me it would be personal and would love to actually meet up sometime to see if you want to do this to my face. For some older gents you guys should be ashamed really. Tasteless act and I hope all the people that read this see what kind of site this has turned into I hope they go to BFT this is really crap. I know nothing might not be ment by this but then again being older by quite a bit you would think you could set example not by making fun but by maybe actually offering to take them out and show them the ways. maybe thats what they lack if anything for that matter hek I am lucky to be alive and make it past 25 to tell you the truth it wasnt till I became a father that I started to see things differently. Anyway I am done and I really hope others follow suit you guys are regulars on here and have always had awesome posts with class now this... First time ever and it was done by you guys I never would have guessed it. I never met you guys but sure the hek thought you were more of man than this.


Really? Come on get a life. Anyone who has been on these forums more than 5 min knows .45 isn't mean in any way. I thought it was hilarious! Great job guys.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nobody should be offended. That's genuinely funny and, I believe, an attempt to make light of the general tension around here.

No need to overreact. Just laugh it off and understand that it's better to have something like this rather than someone recruiting more angst toward the twins.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TDT- I'll tell you why your hair is a topic of conversation, as well as you two in general. It's because you guys don't fit the mold of what most sportsmen come from. You look like hippies (rightfully so, considering your self-proclaimed heritage.) Generally people who would visit this site and participate in the outdoors in this way are a more conservative bunch, both in dress, presentation, as well as thought. That's not to say everyone fits that mold, but most do. When individuals like yourselves step into an arena, looking different, and acting different, people take notice. 

I have spent time with both .45 and Sawsman. I'll tell you this, these guys have too much good in their lives to muddy it up with making fun of anyone. I can assure you, this was just a harmless joke. Laugh it off, and don't take yourselves so seriously. It's obvious you want to look different, so don't be offended by the attention you draw. 

BTW- Nice fish guys!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flydaddy834 and the Twins.....

For the record: It was never our intention to 'slam' anybody on this forum. It just so happens that I was nailing some fish left and right with lures. I knew the sawsman was wondering what the heck was going on since he wasn't having any luck. So when I saw him getting closer I 'spiked' my hair with clumps of snow just to torment him. 
Well..... my plan backfired, as soon as he figured out the proper fly my luck changed. I didn't catch one single fish after the 'spike' and he probably caught a dozen or so.

So I guess this post was to make fun of you Twins a little, as I had read somewhere one of the Twins stated that 'hair jokes are always good'....

Through the years I have been teased about being short _and_ old...I don't know where people come up with these ideas, but it's all in fun. So if you guys are offended, please accept our apology.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Cooky said:


> One thing you have to admire about the tie die kids&#8230;
> They inspire a lot of intelligent conversation.


 Well, alot of conversation anyway!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to know I can eliminate a bad hair day as the reason if the fish don't bite....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report guys glad you figured it out!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Chaser said:


> TDT- I'll tell you why your hair is a topic of conversation, as well as you two in general. It's because you guys don't fit the mold of what most sportsmen come from. You look like hippies (rightfully so, considering your self-proclaimed heritage.) Generally people who would visit this site and participate in the outdoors in this way are a more conservative bunch, both in dress, presentation, as well as thought. That's not to say everyone fits that mold, but most do. When individuals like yourselves step into an arena, looking different, and acting different, people take notice.
> 
> I have spent time with both .45 and Sawsman. I'll tell you this, these guys have too much good in their lives to muddy it up with making fun of anyone. I can assure you, this was just a harmless joke. Laugh it off, and don't take yourselves so seriously. It's obvious you want to look different, so don't be offended by the attention you draw.
> 
> BTW- Nice fish guys!


Great point Chaser....I have yet to fish with .45 and Sawsman...they must feel intimated still. Come on you two...you know you want to fish with us. What do you have to loose? We won't mention to everyone else that you came out with us. Believe it or not but we DO keep secrets at anglers requests.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

PLEASE ALL OF YOU GUYS PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY i left it in caps because I was not trying to get back at anyone. i am quick to see things differently on posts and forums to the point where it is hard to interpret things and sometimes its hard to see the funny sometimes I am sure its happend to all of you. i put in the post i never seen anything like this so that should have been my first clue. so i have lost respect of some or all or if i even had it i dont care to much I do want to act like a man and do the right thing regardless and that goes for everything in my life. that speaks huge about people and hope it speaks huge for the kind I am. reading the original post there may have been some hidden feelings that i did not mention and to for those feelings I will explain to some of you. Sawman and .45 I have always thought you guys were some bad *** dudes the kind of guy I hope i am when i get your age. i hope you see i am being sincere when i write this it was the right thing to do. o let me add to that if you look at the time last night I had done taken my sleeping aid I was not thinking with a clear head.

but hey think of it this way those twin guys getting some major stardum I swear i bought come out of my roof and was like hahaha then I was like what the crap are they knocking you. you guys take a quite a punishment and I have always been the type and stick up for someone taking heat that is questionable to start with.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice fish guys! Any wind out there?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Ifish. Not an ounce of wind all day long. An added bonus when chuckin' bugs from the shore.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> I will say this and take it for what you will but you all are making a really bad name for this site. Dont think so guess again with all the crap going on why would anyone want to join let alone even post. That got beat into my head long ago with the hole hot spotting thing. Now not all of you but some of you older "gents" if thats what your to be called need to think back when you were 22 and what was you like. Was you all perfect and are you perfect even now. They are kids sorry Twins dont take that wrong but what the hek is this freaking site to bash on someone and to even go out of your way to post up pictures man you guys cant seem to get enough of them its kinda funny in a way these twins that everyone seems to bash on sure cant stop talking about you or even thinking about you. This is the first time ever on this forum that I have seen a tasteless act like this. These twins never made a report to slam, poke fun of or even harass another member in that regard and for that by itself they more of a man that you seem to be. Take note I said seem k I dont know you dont care to really I know if someone done something like this to me it would be personal and would love to actually meet up sometime to see if you want to do this to my face. For some older gents you guys should be ashamed really. Tasteless act and I hope all the people that read this see what kind of site this has turned into I hope they go to BFT this is really crap. I know nothing might not be ment by this but then again being older by quite a bit you would think you could set example not by making fun but by maybe actually offering to take them out and show them the ways. maybe thats what they lack if anything for that matter hek I am lucky to be alive and make it past 25 to tell you the truth it wasnt till I became a father that I started to see things differently. Anyway I am done and I really hope others follow suit you guys are regulars on here and have always had awesome posts with class now this... First time ever and it was done by you guys I never would have guessed it. I never met you guys but sure the hek thought you were more of man than this.


I didn't understand a word you said...... I can't tell if he is standing up for the tye dyes or not


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

If there is still any doubt left as to what kind of people the tye dye twinks are you should check out there Birch creek post over on the gutpile.net. I would post the link if I could but i cant figure out how to on my phone. What a couple of class acts.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

trout bum said:


> Bait is for little fat kids.


I'm not that fat......yet.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

trout bum said:


> If there is still any doubt left as to what kind of people the tye dye twinks are you should check out there Birch creek post over on the gutpile.net. I would post the link if I could but i cant figure out how to on my phone. What a couple of class acts.


Just a little response to some other "class acts" that live at Utahonthefly. Nothing they didn't call upon themselves I would say!

The gutpile is a place that few would understand here. Not for the thin skinned or light harted goody goodies!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

"The gutpile is a place that few would understand here.
Not for the thin skinned or light harted goody goodies!"

I never did understand the gutpile.
I guess that makes me a lighthearted Goody Goody.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

quakeycrazy said:


> I didn't understand a word you said...... I can't tell if he is standing up for the tye dyes or not


He was sticking up for us. It looks like .45 and Sawsman were not making of fun of us.

It is rare for guys to stick up for us on these sites and I am proud that he did. This time it was not needed but there have been several other times it has. It sure won't make anyone popular to stick up for us but he decided to. I applaud that and hope he will in the future. Thanks Flydaddy.

Flydaddy it was a pleasure fishing with ya. From what I saw while hanging out with ya, you are a pretty cool guy and great company. Hopefully people don't get the wrong impression about you. If they do then it is their loss! Hope to fish with you again soon.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Well maybe if you werent always making fools of yourselfs everytime you open your mouths you wouldnt need someone sticking up for you. You guys would be smart to remember that once you post something on the internet it never goes away.

Quote from Tyedye twinks Birch creek post on gutpile.net:

"Personally I would like to snag 90% of those flyfishing guys in the ***hole with a treble hook, pull them to shore, beat them over the head with a rock just to put them out of their misery and leave them to rot on the beach."


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

trout bum said:


> Well maybe if you werent always making fools of yourselfs everytime you open your mouths you wouldnt need someone sticking up for you. You guys would be smart to remember that once you post something on the internet it never goes away.
> 
> Quote from Tyedye twinks Birch creek post on gutpile.net:
> 
> "Personally I would like to snag 90% of those flyfishing guys in the ***hole with a treble hook, pull them to shore, beat them over the head with a rock just to put them out of their misery and leave them to rot on the beach."


WOW!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I believe this thread was just intended as a fun spoof with no harm no foul. Plus it had some great fishing picutres.

Folks the Twins are not going to change what they post and where they post. They don't care how they display themselves and they don't care if it offends others...they don't care period dot and thats fine. 

For a vast majority of folks on this forum and other forums respect is a two-way street but the very tiny tunnel visioned minority will never see what respect is. Respect is earned respect isn't given. My best advise is to let this go, move on and ignore reports/comments you know only are for the sake of antagonizing responses.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> They don't care how they display themselves and they don't care if it offends others...they don't care period dot and thats fine.


whats the old saying? first impressions are lasting impressions?

saws and 45, great post as usual, but i think i was unable to view the food pics (couldent hlpe it lol)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

kochanut said:


> saws and 45, great post as usual, but i think i was unable to view the food pics (couldent hlpe it lol)


No Kidding! :roll: That's worse than me putting up the turkey picture.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

trout bum said:


> Well maybe if you werent always making fools of yourselfs everytime you open your mouths you wouldnt need someone sticking up for you. You guys would be smart to remember that once you post something on the internet it never goes away.
> 
> Quote from Tyedye twinks Birch creek post on gutpile.net:
> 
> "Personally I would like to snag 90% of those flyfishing guys in the ***hole with a treble hook, pull them to shore, beat them over the head with a rock just to put them out of their misery and leave them to rot on the beach."


 I was talking about the guys on Utah on the Fly. Seriously you are a crap starter if I ever saw one! What grade are you in again? You remind me of that annoying kid on the block that runs home to mommy crying saying "mom they did this and I did nothing to deserve it".

Point is those guys on Utah on the Fly started it un-provoked. You ought to post all the crap they talk on there about us on there and maybe you will see why I posted that remark.

I guess the truce is up with you trout bum. (loved you last report too, I never expect much about the fishing in yours, just your BS feelings and weather/hiking comments).


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

For me personally~ the OP was A+ one of the best of the year :lol:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Trout Bum keep the Utah on the Fly stuff as well as The Gutpile stuff on those sites. TyeDye's response may have seemed harsh and it was. However I don't think you'd be nice to everyone after reading death threats and I quote here, "Need to find their dumb @@@@@ on the water somewhere and drown them." That is just one example of the rude things said. You should not take things so out of context. Maybe next time you should post what actually provoked that type of response.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I believe this thread was just intended as a fun spoof with no harm no foul. Plus it had some great fishing picutres.
> 
> Folks the Twins are not going to change what they post and where they post. They don't care how they display themselves and they don't care if it offends others...they don't care period dot and thats fine.
> 
> For a vast majority of folks on this forum and other forums respect is a two-way street but the very tiny tunnel visioned minority will never see what respect is. Respect is earned respect isn't given. My best advise is to let this go, move on and ignore reports/comments you know only are for the sake of antagonizing responses.


Great post K2!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Here is the deal-ee-oh. This thread is of no use any more. And this isn't the place to bring over disputes from other forum sites. I know other forums are all about confrontation, fighting, name calling, and negativity. This one is not. We don't put up with it here, and we don't want it spilling over from other sites. If you have an issue with people on another forum, take it up with them on that forum. 

Our M.O. here has always been one of civil discourse, discussion, idea sharing, and respect. We have a good time, agree on some things, disagree on others. But we keep it civil and lively, without stooping to personal insult. We do have fun bantor, and even tease one another, but we keep it in good taste and fun. When it goes past that, it is done. 

In this instance, some guys chose to have fun with a post. When the Twins asked if it was in fun or malicious, they were told it was in fun and they accepted the good-natured ribbing. Now I read disputes and quotes carrying over from other forums? Really? So I'm shutting this thing down. 

Lets keep with good posts. Lets keep with respect. Lets keep with valuable discussions where we can openly discuss differing opinions in a civil manner. This forum is at its best when we do that. 

Gary


----------

